# AF unusual rolling stock pictures



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

While looking through pictures for the previous post I realized I had pictures of cars that might be of interest.
This picture shows the tree cars that were on the layout. Coupled to the tender is the 84443 Erie Lackawanna boxcar produced by Kris Model trains. The next boxcar, a PRR and the PRR hopper coupled to the caboose are from Pa. Heritage Models. This is the same company that sold the Pittsburgh Railways PCC cars equipped with S gauge power chassis. I posted two pictures of one in an earlier thread. The caboose is a painted 630 marked Reading. The painted 630's were made as Reading, American Flyer and American Flyer Lines. The last two are listed as more rare but in my experience any of the three painted versions are very rare in LN condition.








This picture shows my two original passenger cars. These are certainly not rare but what is interesting is the 652 on the right has sans serif lettering while the 654 on the left, hard to see because only the A is visible, has serif lettering. It also has the unpunched rear platform windows. Both cars have center numbers. These two cars were purchased as a pair at Kaufmann's in Pittsburgh December of 1951. It is likely they were sent from production runs that occurred at similar times, indicating that serif and non serif stamps were probably in use concurrently.








Here is a picture of the AFL painted variation.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

:smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------

